# Clip für Kabelmanagement hinter dem Mainboard



## janni851 (30. September 2016)

*Clip für Kabelmanagement hinter dem Mainboard*

Hallo 

Bei meinem Corsair Vengeance C70 ist ein Clip für das Kabelmanagement an der Gehäuserückwand gebrochen. Kann man so einen irgendwo nochmal bekommen? Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß janni851

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Clip für Kabelmanagement hinter dem Mainboard*

Hi janni851,

sofern das Gehäuse noch innerhalb der 2-jährigen Garantie ist, melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und wir senden dir Neue. Ansonsten gibt es dies auch in unserem Ersatzteilshop zu kaufen (Lass dich nicht von dem 900D beirren, diese passen auch fürs C70).

Grüße


----------



## janni851 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Clip für Kabelmanagement hinter dem Mainboard*

Hey Bluebeard,

ich hatte das Thema länger nicht mehr aufgegriffen, am Wochenende ist mir jedoch noch ein Clip kaputt gegangen,sodass ich heute neue bestellt habe. Ich hab aber von Corsair keine Bestellbestätigung oder ähnliches erhalten. Nur die PayPal Mail, das ich die Zahlung angewiesen hätte. Kannst du irgendwas prüfen? 

Gruß Janni851


----------

